# ToooooMORROW toMORROW, I love ya, toMORROW!!



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

So.... the day has finally come! Tomorrow I'm driving down to San Francisco with my husband and my best friend and her bf and we're spending the afternoon at Pier 39 (they've never been) and then on the way back WE ARE PICKING UP MY NEW RATS!!! =DD It's been like two months since I saw Zoie and Civil on Petfinder through Rattie Ratz Rescue based in SF, and I fell in love over the interwebz. Here's a link to their 'adopted' page so you can see & read up on my new lady-rats: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16874013

I AM SO THRILLED! Their foster mom, Beth, has been wonderful and I'm SO thankful that she agreed to keep them for me for two extra months until I was finally able to bring them home... in the meantime I've been doing lots of shopping at the Dollar Tree and Joann's Fabrics, lots of sewing, and LOTS of research on GM and Ratforum.com. =) I have EVERYTHING all set up... tomorrow morning I FINALLY get to fill up my brand-spanking-new glass Superpet Waterbottle and then their cage will be fully functional. I've hidden little peanut treats all over their cage to encourage them to explore and there are several cozy snowflake hammocks for them to snuggle in. I made up a batch of Suebees AND some Marco Polo Christmas Cakes! http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4078861.0

I'm just sad I have to work the next day, but it'll give them a chance to acclimate. =) I'll be posting TONS of pictures of them, running around, crawling around on me & my hubby, using their cage (which will be SO nice... whenever we have people over it's kind of awkward to explain a completely decked out, but empty, cage. XD Plus I hope the girls USE all the stuff I made them, that'll be fun to watch!!) Anyway, I'm so excited to be an official member of the pet rat community starting tomorrow evening! =3


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Oh goodness!!! Good luck! 
They are beautiful girls. I'm jealous... I want an agouti sooo bad... But, you def. have to take pictures


----------



## reasonedmelody (Dec 16, 2010)

Congrats on your new girls! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I can only imagine how excited you must be. I can't wait to see all the pictures!


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

So exciting! I'm super happy for you! I loved going to Pier 39, there's an awesome hat shop there.

And to wrap the trip up with ratties, no better way to end a day.


----------



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been following your posts for a while, congrats on finally bringing your girls home  Can't wait to see all your pics!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

congrats you must be sooooooo excited.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! EEEE, today's the day! =D Woohoo! It's going to be awesome... hopefully the storm isn't TOO bad... =P We're going anyway, rain or shine.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

I'm so excited for you. Good luck!!!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm SOOO excited to see loads of pics and hear all about them!

I will be in the same boat on New Year's Eve, I'm literally getting her right when I get off the plane that day!

Good Luck!


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Woohoo! I brought them home, no complications, last night from just outside San Francisco! I haven't gotten a chance to hold them much, yet, as they seem pretty content to stay in their cage, but it's only been a night, after all. XD I'll try again later.

They had some fun last night rearranging and yet they were SOO quiet! Which makes me really happy because my husband didn't want to hear them at all & have them keep him up. They're in the next room and we don't have a door. =P Anyway, they take treats from me and let me give them pets and scratches, and I'm sure they'll warm up to me more as time goes by. =) They're very sweet rats and have gentle mouths when taking food, which I'm glad for, because anyone can feed them.

Anyway, PICTURES!

Zoie, in the hanging shoebox (which is a hit, I'll have to come up with a more permanent version of it than cardboard)...









Civil in the hammock









Zoie

















Zoie just had a tumor removed, hence the shaved shoulder...









Civil in the shoebox! She's much shyer than her mom.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww, congrats! I'm sure they'll warm up to you in no time! 

I'm looking forward to hearing all about them!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats on finally getting them!

Is Zoie Spayed? I say that because it could significantly reduce her chances of more tumors in the future.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

They look super happy in their new home. Congrats! Can't wait to see more pictures. ^^


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Kiko! They're both unaltered... hopefully this tumor isn't the first of many. =(

I'll definitely have more pics... it's SO exciting to see them use all of the hammocks & hideouts I put in there for them! I was afraid they wouldn't use some of the stuff. They haven't used the tunnel yet (to my knowledge) and they don't seem to care much about the hanging toys, but they LOVE the hammocks and hide boxes. =)

I didn't realize how agile rats are! The rats we had before when I was a kid were just in tanks with hide boxes, poor things. They just scurry and scamper EVERYWHERE! I was worried they wouldn't be able to get to some of the stuff I put in there... silly me! XD


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*Adjusting Nicely! [Pics!]*

It's been a fun couple of days getting used to the world of rats (and Zoie and Civil getting used to MY world). I also put up my new hammocks by Kayley's Cozy Hammocks... they're AWESOME! Luckily my girls don't seem interested in chewing any of their hammocks (just the towels I use for liners and all of the cardboard I put in their cage XD). I rearranged some of their furniture, took out the wheel because they never seem to use it and it was right over where they like to poop, so I wanted to put the littler box there instead. Plus now I get to put up the cube that Kayley made. XD So I have some cage pics, too, but there are also some pics of the girls!

I LOVE how they rearrange everything that isn't tied down. XD Zoie is the worst. She moves stuff everywhere! They both sleep a LOT. Anytime I take them out they snuggle into my hood and fall asleep, and I took them out to play on the couch and they just curled up next to me and started snoozing. XD It was so cute! I think we still definitely have to get used to each other more, but I think we're doing good for the first few days. =) I just cleaned their cage and I'm already looking forward to the day that I get a Martins... this frankencage is a pain in the NECK to navigate. It's hard to move the whole awkward thing just to change out the liners, which I definitely want to do at least twice a week. Tips?

ANYWAY, now for pics.

[I bundle up because their claws leave welts on my stupid sensitive skin... summer is going to SUCK]









[CUTEST PICTURE OF CIVIL EVER. She is definitely a hammock junkie.]









[Zoie exploring, as usual. She's always the first to explore new stuff. Civil just goes to sleep =P]









































[Civil sleeping in their box STUFFED with cardboard, tissue, fleece, and food. =P]









The cage! Not much is new besides the hammock & cube from Kayley. The top level is the same as before.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

They are both so cute! I'm glad everything is going well so far

And I am in love with the hammock and cube you have in there, that print is awesome.


----------



## OatmealandToby (Nov 21, 2010)

Gorgeous ratties!


----------



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

Aaahhh the girls are so beautiful  They look very at-home and you look stoked to have them. I know you waited a long time, so, glad to see everybody united at last! My boys are finally coming home in one week, so I'll be in your shoes soon!


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! I got a brand new R680 from my husband for Christmas yesterday and got it all set up and I think they're a lot happier in it than my cramped frankencage... a larger footprint makes SO much of a difference! I can fit their wheel through the door and hang it up along with lots of other hammocks. They love it! (And so do I!) XD I'm also loving the bar spacing... big enough to get the hammock hooks through but small enough so there's no chance of escape at any age (for future ratties, of course). 

Pics of the new cage!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats on the new cage, it looks amazing! Those ratties are lucky to have a cage like that .

I really like the size of the R680 myself (same size as mine). It's very convenient, no a pain to clean, I would consider it cozy.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

catsandscales said:


> Zoie, in the hanging shoebox (which is a hit, I'll have to come up with a more permanent version of it than cardboard)...


I was just reading this and thought I could show you what I used as a hanging box.








It's a small picture, but it kinda shows what it is.
I get mine from Family Dollar for $1. I have 2, and they have lasted for 9 months!! The girls love sleeping in them. I just use zip ties to hang it up. There are holes on every corner, for stacking, but I use it for hanging.
:]


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a yellow one of those, didn't think to hang it! Thanks for the suggestion! I'll have to figure out some way to incorporate it into their cage.


----------

